# 46' case VAC gauges/ water elbow



## tsx387 (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone provide pictures of original gauge faces? Does anyone use an original light switch? I am going to try and make mine operational. Can a picture of the lower radiator hose elbow also be provided? Thank you for any information. 
Can you please email them to [email protected]


----------

